# Mouse (Razer Naga) konfigurieren



## Zocker86 (28. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe seit gestern eine Mouse Razer Naga billig erworben. (Für WOW)

Die 12 seitlichen Tasten sind soweit einwandfrei automatisch von meiner Aktionsleiste zugeordet.

Jetzt möchte ich allerdings über STRG, Shift, ALT etc weitere 12 Tasten zuordnen (so das ich den 2.ten Slot von der 12er Aktionleiste) bedienen kann.


Weiss irgendwer wie das funktioniert? Unter Tastaturbelegung finde ich nur die 12 Slots für die Aktionsleiste obwohl es ja 6 Reihen sind


----------



## Nuxxy (29. November 2010)

Es gibt für die Razrer Naga auch ein Extra Addon, das du eine andere Action Bar hast und die mit 32 Tasten belegen kannst, glaube ich, ich weiß allerdings nich mehr wie die geht, meine is vor 3 Monaten Kaputt gegangen


----------



## Zocker86 (29. November 2010)

Kannn geschlossen werden... habs im nüchternen Zustand ohne Probleme hinbekommen


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2010)

Das Addon ist unötig, man brauch nur den Treiber: http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=448&nav=0,76,40


----------

